# I love Portuguese polyphony to death who whit me and to an extend iberic composers



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ahh. the portuguese polyphony of Manuel Cardoso state of the art,,, same for Duarte Lobo, or the missa of Maghaleas....enought saidd purchhhased both album of Manuel Cardoso on Tallis scholars, this is an orderi imperatiively, pronto , capitche!!! or your the worst s(word)er on the planet and has aaa rotten teeth again portuguese, noow obey my order :tiphat:


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

One other of the period who I could mention- Manuel Rebelo..also fine.


----------

